# New to pigeon lofts



## Welshflyer (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I want to get into pigeons but dont want to start off with a huge loft just incase half way down the line i find its not for me, Ideally i want to keep one pair and just get to know them and there needs and enjoy them and if im still here in a years time i will expand into my shed which i will convert to a loft. 

Any ideas of a ideal size loft for 2 pigeons?

Im totally new and have no idea.
Thanks


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

i would say dont even build a loft yet, like you said your not sure if pigeons would be for you. so to save yourself money i would say get a Dog Cage meduim size from any pet stores if you dont have one already & keep them in it but of course not outside, maybe in your Garage ? thats what i did for like 6 months when i first started. and down the road if you see yourself liking them, and getting more then build a loft.


----------



## Welshflyer (Jan 24, 2012)

Bears135 said:


> i would say dont even build a loft yet, like you said your not sure if pigeons would be for you. so to save yourself money i would say get a Dog Cage meduim size from any pet stores if you dont have one already & keep them in it but of course not outside, maybe in your Garage ? thats what i did for like 6 months when i first started. and down the road if you see yourself liking them, and getting more then build a loft.


Thanks for the reply Bears135, Yeah thats exactly why i didnt want to go head on in and build a loft and a month later there not for me. 

I was thinking about building one of these;

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=sm...&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0&biw=1366&bih=646

Sorry i posted the link from google images dont know how to upload pics yet.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

A rabbit hutch would work well too. Particularly one with an enclosed area and also a screened area. You can often find a used one for sale cheap if you look around. I think once you get your pair, you will enjoy them a lot and want to expand in the future!


----------



## Welshflyer (Jan 24, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> A rabbit hutch would work well too. Particularly one with an enclosed area and also a screened area. You can often find a used one for sale cheap if you look around. I think once you get your pair, you will enjoy them a lot and want to expand in the future!


Would they be ok in a rabbit hutch? will they get fat from not flying or do you let them out daily?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

When i had my pigeons in a cage, in winter i would let them out in the garage for 2 hours daily to fly around but u gotta clean their poop everyday. also that small loft works, it wont be very hard to build i believe.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

don't forget to acquire young birds who will settle (a month old), train them to trap and fly them for you to be able to enjoy them...


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...092A9D81E18FE87E5B21092A9D&first=0&FORM=LKVR2


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If you keep them in the garage--make sure that there are no fumes from your cars in there. (Like do not start a car in the garage with them in there, and don't leave anything else fumy in there either.) 

What if you just kept them in a rabbit cage or wire dog kennel indoors and let them fly in the house when they need exercise each day?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

SOMEONE in PT already posted this but i will link to you, a nice loft for $100 you could keep more then one pair. remember this, pigeon breed like rabbits so before you realize it you will have more then 2 in no time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtMAjkfopB4 also before you buy your first pair decide what type of pigeon you going to get show birds are pretty but they dont fly well, homers are great and in your area they do have races , performing breed you will like the most if you not in to racing you have birds that roll while they fly or bird that fly real high and stay for hours in the sky or something like ny flights that fly around your loft all day also. check on you tube on the diff breeds then buy or read about them in PT


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree rabbit hutch will be best just get the larger on that has a partition in the middle so you'll have a place to hold the youngster from the new pair. You can get show birds if you don't wanna fy them. A rabbit hutch with a divider you can get older birds and start breeding right Away. With young birds you'll have to wait. I sugguest homers their easy to raise and are prolific breeders. Then once you get the hang of it find a fancier / performance breed that tickles your fancy. Just my thoughts.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I love rollers, they seam to be easliy trained and do well in small kits, watching them spin is great fun.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I chose Flying Oriental Rollers. They are more hawk resistant due to the speed and power in flight, they are great parents, and they are a performing breed that can go with me when I have to move.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Welshflyer said:


> Would they be ok in a rabbit hutch? will they get fat from not flying or do you let them out daily?


A small flypen can be attched to it for excersise, or u could let fly alittle outside if the weathers nice. I let my frillbacks come out sometimes, its a nice way to get to know your birds.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Welshflyer said:


> Would they be ok in a rabbit hutch? will they get fat from not flying or do you let them out daily?


you can let them out daily if you don't have hawlks and cats around. but if you only have one pair I wouldnt want to let them out. Its always a risk letting your birds out to fly. I have so many now it doesnt matter if one goes missing now and then.

The dont really get fat like a dog or cat can but if you feed them too much fatty seeds like sunflowers they get a bit heavy and lazy.


----------

